# Hendersonville, NC B&T (F) 9 yrs. old Spayed Can't hold any longer



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

Henderson County Animal Services Adoption Search Results
*Name : *"Nikita" *Sex : *Female *Age : *9 Years, 0 Months 
(07-08-2002) *Animal # : *255049 *Species : *Dog *Breed :* German Shepherd Dog / Unknown 




















​Teri Bentcover to me 
show details 8:53 AM (34 minutes ago) 
Not one call/email on Nikita. Is there anyway you can find a foster home???? We won’t be able to hold on to her much longer. Any help would be appreciated. Teri BentcoverHenderson County Animal Services828 Stoney Mountain RdHendersonville, NC 28792828-697-4723828-698-6009 Fax


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Pretty girl, certainly doesn't look 9 - :help:
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
BLue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

man times like this make me wish i still lived in NC. I'd go get her if i could


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Still listed, but maybe not for much longer. Bump for pretty Nikita....
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

